# Need new all season tires. Any recommendations?



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm in the market for new tires. My Pirelli P6's were not durable at all and I've replaced two of them already in the span of 20k miles due to sidewall bubbles. Any recommendations on what all season tires I should get? 
Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Continental Extreme Contact DWS :thumbup:


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd probably spring for the latest, as compounds and design seem to improve every 2-3 years. If I had to drop money right now, it'd probably be on the Bridgestone RE970 Pole Position.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/testDisplay.jsp?ttid=147

But any in that list are good. If for instance you want the quietest, go for the Pirelli. If you want the best in real mud/snow, go for the Continental DWS as posted above. Any on that list will be WAY better than the P6's which are one of the oldest designs still OEMed and universally reviled these days.

:beer:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

jettamkIVvr6 said:


> I'm in the market for new tires. My Pirelli P6's were not durable at all and I've replaced two of them already in the span of 20k miles due to sidewall bubbles. Any recommendations on what all season tires I should get?
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sidewall bubbles killed those crappy P6 4-seasons that came with my 08 Passat also....

Currently running Kumho ECSTA Platinum LX

The Continental ExtremeContact DWS are extremely popular

If you want to pay the price.... the best in All-season, which includes actually tackling mud & snow, which also bears the Severe Service (Mountain-Snowflake) emblem... Nokian WR G2


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> Sidewall bubbles killed those crappy P6 4-seasons that came with my 08 Passat also....
> 
> Currently running Kumho ECSTA Platinum LX
> 
> ...


Wow. The bubbles just love attacking these tires. I would expect better quality from Pirelli, but no. 
I will take a look at the Nokian's. But as of now, seems like I'm going with the DSWs. Thanks for the feedback :thumbup::beer:



KnockKnock said:


> I'd probably spring for the latest, as compounds and design seem to improve every 2-3 years. If I had to drop money right now, it'd probably be on the Bridgestone RE970 Pole Position.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/testDisplay.jsp?ttid=147
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed feegback:thumbup::beer: I heard that the DSW's are quiet and handle good in all weather. So I might just stick with those. I don't think you can go wrong with Bridgestone:thumbup: I'll give that a check too.



Airy32 said:


> Continental Extreme Contact DWS :thumbup:


 Looks like thats what I'll be going with for now. Thanks buddy:thumbup::beer:


----------



## SmashinIt (Jul 16, 2009)

I just slapped on a couple Toyo Proxes 4 till i save up for the other two. I've heard a lot of good things about them.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

SmashinIt said:


> I just slapped on a couple Toyo Proxes 4 till i save up for the other two. I've heard a lot of good things about them.


Too many recommendations!!  
But I'll give those a look as well. Thank you good sir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

wanna forget the forecast? the best for year rounder!!
http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=11899&group=1.02&name=Nokian+WRG2

wanna get really good gas mileage? not so concerned about winter traction?
http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=99244&group=1.02&name=Nokian+eNTYRE


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

teutoned said:


> wanna for get the forecast? the best for year rounder!!
> http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=11899&group=1.02&name=Nokian+WRG2
> 
> wanna get really good gas mileage? not so concerned about winter traction?
> http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=99244&group=1.02&name=Nokian+eNTYRE


what happened to you ending with:

"join the attack" after plugging Nokian tires???


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

teutoned said:


> wanna for get the forecast? the best for year rounder!!
> http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=11899&group=1.02&name=Nokian+WRG2
> 
> wanna get really good gas mileage? not so concerned about winter traction?
> http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=99244&group=1.02&name=Nokian+eNTYRE


thank you:thumbup::beer:


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> what happened to you ending with:
> 
> "join the attack" after plugging Nokian tires???



'cause i know you or someone else 'll do it for me.:laugh:.
hakkapeliitta!


----------



## branedamag (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm running the Ecsta Platinums and I've killed 2 of them as well. Also they are greasy in damp conditions, and the sidewalls are really soft. In other words, they are going, and soon. I'm in the same mood: Bridgestones or Continentals? I'm leaning towards the Bridgestones because I really liked the RE050s that came with on the car, but I just have to have all-seasons here in the beautiful midwest. If you really like the Kumhos, the saving grace is that they don't wear out. In my case, that's not so good.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

branedamag said:


> I'm running the Ecsta Platinums and I've killed 2 of them as well. Also they are greasy in damp conditions, and the sidewalls are really soft. In other words, they are going, and soon. I'm in the same mood: Bridgestones or Continentals? I'm leaning towards the Bridgestones because I really liked the RE050s that came with on the car, but I just have to have all-seasons here in the beautiful midwest. If you really like the Kumhos, the saving grace is that they don't wear out. In my case, that's not so good.


I think i will be sticking with the Contis. Heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

I will be throwing on my new set of contis dws today. As I read more and more about them, it seems as if they have soft sidewalls, and tend to fall under the wrath of potholes. From your experience, Is this any true?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

I've had mine on the past two winters without issue, and have been very pleased. They handle the cold/wet/snow/slush as awesome as you could hope for from an A/S tire. They do have a softer ride and are a bit less responsive to steering inputs as the max performance summer tires I've had on, and maybe even a little less than the Pirelli Snowsports I used for the first several winters with the same car. I'm sure the softer sidewall everyone comments about contributes to this. It was a bit of a shock when I first made the change from summer tires, but I got used to the difference quickly and was never uncomfortable about it. 

I can't recall ever having any extreme impacts that might do real sidewall damage, but I certainly haven't taken it easy on the tires at all. I've met and talked to several others who have them and have yet to find one that is disappointed. The excellent treadwear is a real bonus. I hated buying snow tires when I don't normally see that much snow in the winter, and driving around agressively on dry pavement just burns them up. I put nearly 10k miles on these so far and have lost maybe 2/32nds of tread max. 

If you encounter a lot of potholes where you are, I would just recommend keeping your pressures a bit higher than you normally would (maybe +3 lbs) especially if on a lower profile like 40 or less. I run 235/40/18's and I think that is about what I run. If you're on 45 or higher profile, I wouldn't worry much at all.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

Airy32 said:


> I've had mine on the past two winters without issue, and have been very pleased. They handle the cold/wet/snow/slush as awesome as you could hope for from an A/S tire. They do have a softer ride and are a bit less responsive to steering inputs as the max performance summer tires I've had on, and maybe even a little less than the Pirelli Snowsports I used for the first several winters with the same car. I'm sure the softer sidewall everyone comments about contributes to this. It was a bit of a shock when I first made the change from summer tires, but I got used to the difference quickly and was never uncomfortable about it.
> 
> I can't recall ever having any extreme impacts that might do real sidewall damage, but I certainly haven't taken it easy on the tires at all. I've met and talked to several others who have them and have yet to find one that is disappointed. The excellent treadwear is a real bonus. I hated buying snow tires when I don't normally see that much snow in the winter, and driving around agressively on dry pavement just burns them up. I put nearly 10k miles on these so far and have lost maybe 2/32nds of tread max.
> 
> If you encounter a lot of potholes where you are, I would just recommend keeping your pressures a bit higher than you normally would (maybe +3 lbs) especially if on a lower profile like 40 or less. I run 235/40/18's and I think that is about what I run. If you're on 45 or higher profile, I wouldn't worry much at all.


 I have read nothing but good reviews. A lot of people mentioned the same things you did. Excellent handling in the rain and snow. But wouldn't it be recommended to keep the PSI lower to prevent sidewalk bubbles? 

I also run 235-40-18.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, I won't claim to be an expert on this technical tire stuff but I will share my experience. I have bubbled a few sidewalls in my time. The most recent and relevant was one of the OE Goodyear F1 GS-D3 tires just a few months after I bought my car new. I hit an extreme pothole on I-95 somewhere in SC. I pulled off at the next exit and sure enough, a bubble was forming. As I understand it, the main cause of bubbles is an impact hard enough to compress the sidewall of the tire flat which fractures the inner structure so that air pressure can escape outward and force a bubble to form just below the surface. It will gradually spread and eventually rupture, probably at the most inappropriate time . Kind of the same principle as driving around on a flat tire will do serious damage to the sidewall, but with the bubble it would be isolated to the point of impact. 

After that incident I began frequenting the Vortex and found out those F1's were infamous for bubbling. The generally accepted method of prevention, unless you just chose to buy new tires, was to increase front tire pressures a few pounds. I guess the theory is that if you make the tire less prone to compressing so far under impact, it will be less likely to have structural damage in the sidewall. I think almost everyone on the R32 forum did this, including myself. I drove on those same tires (except the front 2 were replaced after the incident) for three more summers and never had another bubble.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

That's interesting. I installed my DWS's today. I noticed the difference between the P6's and these immediately. I'm at 35 psi. With my old p6's I went along with what it said on the door; 43psi. This was too much and indubitably caused the sidewall bubbles. So I'm not really sure what to go with. Some have said to go with low psi and now youre saying that a higher psi will do the Job. From what you're telling me, I can definitely believe it. I hope others chime in. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Recommended pressures for the R32 are 35 front, 44 rear. I run about 38 front, 40 rear. There may be other opinions more vehicle specific. Have you asked or read anything in the forum for your car?


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

Airy32 said:


> Recommended pressures for the R32 are 35 front, 44 rear. I run about 38 front, 40 rear. There may be other opinions more vehicle specific. Have you asked or read anything in the forum for your car?


 Next best thing is the search button. Haha. But a few people that I have talked to on the Tex have said a lower psi is better in preventing potholes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

Oops. Better at preventing sidewalk bubbles haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Just curious for an update. How you liking the Conti DWS's now?

thx

:snowcool:


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

KnockKnock said:


> Just curious for an update. How you liking the Conti DWS's now?
> 
> thx
> 
> :snowcool:


 They are great man. Just overall a much better tire than the P6's. I haven't had any serious rain or snow to test them out yet, but the dry grip is great. They are quieter than the P6's. I definitely recommend them. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

